
We need a full investigation into Siri's surveillance campaign - throwaway888abc
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/aug/14/apple-siri-secret-surveillance-campaign-investigation
======
chris5745
From the article:

>No one wants their most private activities secretly monitored...Who
authorized the makers of Apple’s Siri and their vendors to listen to private
conversations in my home? Not me. So why should Apple be allowed to do this?
This is what we must find out.

So Apple should be allowed to do this, and we must find out why. But why is
there any need to investigate if we’re not going to change anything?

------
birdyrooster
It’s an opt-in feature for improving the quality of Siri and your data is
anonymized. Again, this feature is not on by default.

